# need to get rid of swirls, who and how much



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

im thinking about getting someone to get rid of the swirl marks in my paintwork

roughly how much would this cost and can anyone reccomend anyone in south wales area?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

me and how much you got 

Just kiddin, have a word with dooka, hear hes a genius, if hes locla use him


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Why not buy a D.A and do it yourself? Won't cost alot more to get the gear and then you can do your cars year after year.


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> me and how much you got
> 
> Just kiddin, have a word with dooka, hear hes a genius, if hes locla use him


lol, wheres he at?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Think he is around Milton keynes area


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

bit far from swansea lol hoping for south wales area


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

google detailers in south wales.


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

How bad are the swirls? If they're not too bad, maybe you could have a go yourself?

I spent a couple of hours yesterday taking buffing marks out of my TT with nothing more than elbow grease and Autoglym SRP. It's not perfect, but it's a hell of a lot better than it was.


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

i wouldnt say they are that bad tbh, but can see the odd few in the sunlight etc

ive got an orbital cheap buffer not rotary, also got the meguairs 1 2 3 step paint remover/polish/carbanara wax etc, did it a while backbut saw no diference


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

That's what mine was like - in the sunlight, it was really quite poor. I've never used a buffer or a Megs 3 step jobbie, but spending a rennet (ish) on a bottle of SRP and trying a couple of layers of that might be worth a try before you spend a few hundred quid on a pro detail?

I wish I had a few before and after pics of mine to show you, but I was intent on jumping in and getting rid of the marks!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I would love to help, but a little to far away, plus my insurance only allows me to work in a certain radius, and unfortunately Swansea is to far away, always feel free to drop of with me though ..


----------

